# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(UB TOOL VER 1.0.3)Released add N7000

## mohamed73

*About N7000 (4 method)
================= We put 4 one click methods for this model
in time these are last software methods for this Model if these methods dont work for you going and check hardware (RF IC) IF you have encounter any problem Please contact to my sonork ID* *Sonork :100.1587178* *
About I9001 and S5660
=================* *We add black method for this model 
all thing you do is going to support area and download i9001 
UB file and following black method for repair it *  *Download
=================================== Download zip file and extract in c:/asansam2   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ===================================*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *=======================*  *World wide support forum* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Iranian support forum* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Arabic support forum الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

